# Vera Bradley e-reader cover



## mady (Sep 3, 2010)

I just talked to Vera Bradley customer service and on January 13th they will have a e-reader cover available in stores and on line.!!!!!

Mary Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Interesting...I wonder if they are going to try to have a generic cover?  Or for a specific ereader (Kindle)?

Betsy


----------



## babnaw (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm excited!  I love the Vera Bradley paperback cover designs and if they came out with something similar for ereaders they will be beautiful.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Whoa!!! That's fantastic news!


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh wow!  I'm excited about this!  

I bet they make it generic (and big for the K3) though.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

LA-LA-LA-LA.... *not listening*... LA-LA-LA.....


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

That's interesting news. I'm still awaiting the arrival of my Oberon cover - it's in transit - but I also love having options. And I'm a big VB fan!


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

I think I'll stick with the covers that Patricia makes!  She does awesome work.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

heragn said:


> I think I'll stick with the covers that Patricia makes! She does awesome work.


Why thank you, Christina!


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Don't tell my wife!!!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

It's about time for VB to get on board with a cover -- wonder why they are waiting until January to make this available?


----------



## Hedy (Oct 29, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> It's about time for VB to get on board with a cover -- wonder why they are waiting until January to make this available?


I know...weird.
FWIW, according to my local store, it's going to be a "sleeve" as opposed to a case, if that makes a difference to you.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Bring it on!!  This is exciting news.  Love my VB!!


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Hedy said:


> I know...weird.
> FWIW, according to my local store, it's going to be a "sleeve" as opposed to a case, if that makes a difference to you.


Yay, I'd love a VB sleeve!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Why in the world don't they have this available for Christmas


----------

